

Liverpool DoES Startups.  Learn from the masters - kinlan
https://plus.google.com/116059998563577101552/posts/HBBVsj1kChW

======
kaolinite
Holy carp, a thread related to Liverpool. Didn't think I'd ever see that :-)

How many HNers are from Liverpool or the Wirral then?

~~~
MattJ100
Not I (my family comes from there, but not myself, except for visiting).
However I share your surprise - good luck to them :)

